# My K-45AF is kicking my butt



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I've got another kitchen sink line clogged this morning. I alway cut the pipe before the p-trap and start there. My K-45AF is starting to take a heavy toll on my shoulders and back holding that thing for almost 2 hours with a 5/16' 50' foot innercore cable in the drum. This line was full of 90's and jammed with grease, water started to go down after an hour and a half.

I was over 25 feet inside the pipe. 50% of the time the lines are clogged over 25 feet so my 25" cable stays in the truck. Its also a pain to put the cable back in the drum all tight and stiff. All the lines I clear usually take more than an hour so I'm dreading to hold that thing.

Either I make a stand to hold my pistol rodder or I order a sink drum for my k-3800. Ordering a sink drum would probably take 3-9 months to get one because no one wants to ship to Canada at a cost of over 600$ with a new cable . A drum machine would be impossible in some tiny bathroom I get sometimes.

I'm looking for opinions and suggestions


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I generally don’t use a drill for sinks, but when I do I hold it upside down and rest it on my knee so that my pinky is the trigger finger. It can still be fatiguing, but better than holding it like you would a regular drill.


----------



## plmber (Dec 17, 2017)

Tango said:


> I've got another kitchen sink line clogged this morning. I alway cut the pipe before the p-trap and start there. My K-45AF is starting to take a heavy toll on my shoulders and back holding that thing for almost 2 hours with a 5/16' 50' foot innercore cable in the drum. This line was full of 90's and jammed with grease, water started to go down after an hour and a half.
> 
> I was over 25 feet inside the pipe. 50% of the time the lines are clogged over 25 feet so my 25" cable stays in the truck. Its also a pain to put the cable back in the drum all tight and stiff. All the lines I clear usually take more than an hour so I'm dreading to hold that thing.
> 
> ...


Try a sink machine that's ergonomic......try the Ergo-Auger; compact, super versatile, zero pounds when in use, so easy a 45 lb child can demonstrate in real application, never buy another sink machine again!

Check it out:


----------



## plmber (Dec 17, 2017)

One of my favorite applications. No need to get in tub to work, sit on side inserting cable using the pod to support on so your back won't hurt the way it does when using K-45.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I've seen the Ergo-Auger and all the threads associated with it. A super vee stand would be my preference instead of a crutch.


----------



## plmber (Dec 17, 2017)

Have you tried the super-vee stand?...The Handy Stand.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I've seen it but I prefer ridgid drain machines.

There are no demonstrator machines anywhere here even though its the capital of Canada. Everything is mail order only.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Hand held suck period.

https://www.duracable.com/dm138a2-s...el-and-1-3-8-x-90-cable-and-1-1-4-x-37-cable/

This machine is awesome, the footprint nothing 
And it’s so well built. I’ve had mine for 6months and I would never go back to a hand held


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Check out the other videos in the series.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestion MACPLUMB777.

Before I purchase more machines I'll build a crutch or a stand for my K-45AF


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Tango said:


> I've seen it but I prefer ridgid drain machines.
> 
> There are no demonstrator machines anywhere here even though its the capital of Canada. Everything is mail order only.


 












I use a Ridgid K-50 for inside lines, like kitchen drain lines. The K-50 with a 5/8" cable {the flexible one, not the stiffer 5/8" cable} is a beautiful thing in a 2" kitchen drain line.

In my humble opinion, a 5/16" cable is undersized for a 2" line with greasy waste. 

I have a 5/16" innercore cable in a small drum attachment that fits onto the K-50. But it is only for stuff like lav stoppages where the stoppage is in the p.o. assembly, p-trap or just past the trap.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

For us kitchen and lav lines, bathtub, washing machine lines are 1 1/2". All I know 5/16" feels right but I'm not an expert yet, I have a 3/8 and its so stiff that I used it to clear a 3" a few months ago.

The new 2010 code has 2" for washing machine lines and for showers.

I'm thankful for the clutch in the k-45 so I can push through the 90's otherwise I'd be going nowhere.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> For us kitchen and lav lines, bathtub, washing machine lines are 1 1/2". All I know 5/16" feels right but I'm not an expert yet, I have a 3/8 and its so stiff that I used it to clear a 3" a few months ago.
> 
> The new 2010 code has 2" for washing machine lines and for showers.
> 
> I'm thankful for the clutch in the k-45 so I can push through the 90's otherwise I'd be going nowhere.


My word man! Never ever, ever run a 3/8 in a three inch line!!!! :vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## plmber (Dec 17, 2017)

Tango said:


> Thanks for the suggestion MACPLUMB777.
> 
> Before I purchase more machines I'll build a crutch or a stand for my K-45AF


Will you let us know how it turns out?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

yes of course! After all I got the idea of the sink pipe extension for drain cleaning inside these threads.


----------



## plmber (Dec 17, 2017)

Tango said:


> yes of course! After all I got the idea of the sink pipe extension for drain cleaning inside these threads.


Cool thx


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Here's a quick prototype stand I made this afternoon. Dry fit until tomorrow. The top part are 1 1/2" pipe can can slide into the 2" and held with the flex coupling. I can adjust the height.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I hate pistol augers. I used one once a long time ago at a company and I thought that I had about 20' of cable in the drain line. But when I pulled the cable out, I only had gone in like 3' or 4'.......:vs_laugh:......another reason to love the K-50.

I don't know your budget, but for $1300 or so, you can purchase the K-50 with 5/8" cable and a small drum with 25' of 5/16" cable. Trust me, you won't regret a K-50 for kitchen sink drain lines.

I have {2} different temper 5/8" cables; one is stiffer and the other is a less stiff cable. Each has it's different use.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Does the K-50 drum have the capacity of 50 feet 5/16"? I love auto feed not sure if I'd like the k-50 pushing it in.

I was also suggested the ELECTRIC EEL CT, which seems pretty nice. Really nice actually.

In the mean time to decide which machine to buy, this morning I had another sink line to do. The clog was around 40 feet. The pipe ran into the exterior wall down to the rim joist then a back towards the front of the house, 2 more 90s to drop below the center beam and more turns after that. It was a battle, I had to use the clutch to push the cable every 6 inch after 30 feet of so. It was impossible to push it by hand.

Too bad redwood doesn't post anymore he had a k-3800 he could reply to this one easily, anyway I have a new 3/8" IW cable in the box for my k-3800 with autofeed. Ridgid site states it can be used for 1 1/2 lines. Will it work, with lets say 1x tee, 5x 90s or more? My extra drum is back ordered and If I switch out my 1/2 IC I won't be able to do main inside the house or toilet lines.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Tango said:


> Does the K-50 drum have the capacity of 50 feet 5/16"? I love auto feed not sure if I'd like the k-50 pushing it in.
> 
> I was also suggested the ELECTRIC EEL CT, which seems pretty nice. Really nice actually.
> 
> ...


 












You just joined this site in Jan. 2018 and Redwood hasn't posted here in quite a while; I'm curious, how is it that you know about him?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Tommy plumber said:


> You just joined this site in Jan. 2018 and Redwood hasn't posted here in quite a while; I'm curious, how is it that you know about him?



Maybe my intro wasn't clear, I will try to clarify. I've been visiting this forum for the last 2 years, lurking I suppose? I read most of the threads back then, This site gave me the idea to open my own business after the government gave major power to employers limiting the union. At the same time we went through a recession and I wasn't getting work anymore in new construction. There is more to it but that's the summary.

Anyway I liked Redwood's posts on the K-3800 so I purchased one last summer.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> I hate pistol augers. I used one once a long time ago at a company and I thought that I had about 20' of cable in the drain line. But when I pulled the cable out, I only had gone in like 3' or 4'.......:vs_laugh:......another reason to love the K-50.
> 
> I don't know your budget, but for $1300 or so, you can purchase the K-50 with 5/8" cable and a small drum with 25' of 5/16" cable. Trust me, you won't regret a K-50 for kitchen sink drain lines.
> 
> I have {2} different temper 5/8" cables; one is stiffer and the other is a less stiff cable. Each has it's different use.


Yep when I was still in the field, the K-50 is what I had, with the drum attachment (which I didn't have) they are fantastic.

P.S. I like the modified oil drain pan you fabricated.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Tango said:


> Maybe my intro wasn't clear, I will try to clarify. I've been visiting this forum for the last 2 years, lurking I suppose? I read most of the threads back then, This site gave me the idea to open my own business after the government gave major power to employers limiting the union. At the same time we went through a recession and I wasn't getting work anymore in new construction. There is more to it but that's the summary.
> 
> Anyway I liked Redwood's posts on the K-3800 so I purchased one last summer.


 











Cool. I thought you had been reading old posts {which I do sometimes} to glean information.

I wish you all the best in your start-up business.

I love working for myself. It gives me freedom to set my schedule to a degree. Other advantages too such as; I work for a great guy who never yells at me and he'll never fire me or lay me off. Where else could I say that?......LOL.


----------



## plmber (Dec 17, 2017)

Tango said:


> I've seen it but I prefer ridgid drain machines.
> 
> There are no demonstrator machines anywhere here even though its the capital of Canada. Everything is mail order only.


Want to demo an Ergo-Auger and actually feel the difference in how it handles?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

plmber said:


> Want to demo an Ergo-Auger and actually feel the difference in how it handles?


You are persistent I will tell you that. Looks like you haven't seen page 2...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

While I'm waiting for my K-3800 sink drum and cable to arrive in the mail I tried out my stand today. I installed a cleanout on the down pipe and went to town.


Anyway I modified my stand with protruding wheels on the bottom so I can move the pistol back and forth to play with the cable when needed.


This is the Cadillac now, It felt so comfortable not having to hold the heavy pistol with 50 foot cable inside the drum. This time the clog was around 37 feet. It was so easy to pull back and wiping the cable with two hands feeding it back to the drum.


I need to modify the stand leg for the undersink contraption, other than that I was happy to go to work today...awesome!

:biggrin:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

If the picture is going to help handymen, send me a PM and I will take it down... I can always send the picture to others in a PM.


----------



## plmber (Dec 17, 2017)

Tango said:


> While I'm waiting for my K-3800 sink drum and cable to arrive in the mail I tried out my stand today. I installed a cleanout on the down pipe and went to town.
> 
> 
> Anyway I modified my stand with protruding wheels on the bottom so I can move the pistol back and forth to play with the cable when needed.
> ...



I gotta respect somebody who reengineers their pistol-grip design (k45) to work better than when it leaves the factory.


----------



## breplum (Mar 21, 2009)

What did you use to fashion the Yoke holding the front?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

If I understand correctly the auto feed part is held by a 2" coupling glued to a 1 1/2 pipe that I fish mouthed.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Hell, I just got the sink drum for the k-3800 after 5 months of waiting! 327$
General cable was 152$
Total : 479$ and people I get complain about the price on drain cleaning. I bet I'm the most equipped in my area by far.


The K-45 will take a rest while I try this out. Last time I used my k-45 the freaking screw that holds the drum started to pop out again. I'll stick to 25 feet in the pistol. Now thinking of it I'll leave the new cable in the bag and swap the used one from the pistol into the drum. Damn now I have a spare 5/16"x50' and a 35'x3/8" that doesn't work properly in the pistol.

Sure I get calls for sinks(last night, last week and today in an email, too lazy to call when I say to call) They expect free well I don't know. I'll try to remember to ask the next one if they expect a service for 12$ or something. Let them buy 4 bottles of vinegar and baking soda called draino and let them think it'll work.

I used to charge 45$ for for the use of the pistol and 75$ for the drum. Looks like sinks now are going to end up at 75$ for the tool use plus my hourly rate.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

You sure are making me even more thankful I live in the US, dispite all the stupidity, political correctness and general lack of common sense we have to deal with.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> You sure are making me even more thankful I live in the US, dispite all the stupidity, political correctness and general lack of common sense we have to deal with.


You say that because the price I paid for the equipment or the delay to get it? There were no sink drum in the US or Canada for the past 5 months...It took almost 3 months to get the guide tube for the K-3800 That too was out of stock.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Both really. I’m surprised ridgid was that far out.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Tango said:


> You say that because the price I paid for the equipment or the delay to get it? There were no sink drum in the US or Canada for the past 5 months...It took almost 3 months to get the guide tube for the K-3800 That too was out of stock.



Didn't know there was a guide tube for a K-3800.

Been using one for several years. 

Overheads I might use some PVC.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I gave ridgid crap about not having stock and derailed their new drain machine thread on their forum. I hope they heard me up to their offices.

I even told ridgid that if I knew they had such lousy service I would of purchased another brand. I even offered the members to buy my almost new machine at a loss so I could buy something else.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Can be expensive switching brands though. Run it till it eventually pukes and find a different flavor. I prefer spartan machines, but that’s me. Expensive, but do a good job.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

fixitright said:


> Didn't know there was a guide tube for a K-3800.
> 
> Been using one for several years.
> 
> Overheads I might use some PVC.


Yep they have a guide tube, I paid around 180$ for it. I wanted it in case I'd need it for a tub since the cable would be far away or something like that. I like options when something goes wrong on a job too.

If I have time tomorrow or if its not raining I'll take pics, I'll put them up on my website too. The grass is not green enough to take nice pictures hmmm.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Can be expensive switching brands though. Run it till it eventually pukes and find a different flavor. I prefer spartan machines, but that’s me. Expensive, but do a good job.


I was trying very hard to shake their tree. I wasn't really wanting to get rid of it. Getting it all took so much time and so much turmoil in the end.

I like this drum as I can bring it upstairs each piece in hand(not heavy like other types) and no mess in limited space in tiny bathrooms.


----------



## Florida Plumber (Aug 27, 2017)

OpenSights said:


> My word man! Never ever, ever run a 3/8 in a three inch line!!!! :vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad:


Do you mind me asking why not? What size should you run in bigger size pipes? I only ask because I don't know much about drain cleaning. Still trying to learn more about it. Thanks.


----------



## Florida Plumber (Aug 27, 2017)

Tango said:


> Here's a quick prototype stand I made this afternoon. Dry fit until tomorrow. The top part are 1 1/2" pipe can can slide into the 2" and held with the flex coupling. I can adjust the height.


Great looking stand you got there! I will have to keep that in mind for the future.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Florida Plumber said:


> Do you mind me asking why not? What size should you run in bigger size pipes? I only ask because I don't know much about drain cleaning. Still trying to learn more about it. Thanks.


That’s a hard thing to do. Just like plumbing. I tell my customers plumbing is like an auto mechanic. Drain cleaning is like auto body.

Time for bed. Getting old.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Florida Plumber said:


> Great looking stand you got there! I will have to keep that in mind for the future.



Thanks! I've modified it since, taller reach and wheels, gotta have wheels. I've used it about 4-5 times since.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Florida Plumber said:


> Do you mind me asking why not? What size should you run in bigger size pipes? I only ask because I don't know much about drain cleaning. Still trying to learn more about it. Thanks.


For 3” to 4” the smallest cable I’ll run is .55 magnum. 5/8 is a good cable. 3/4 is usually overkill, but sometimes necessary. For 6” And really bad root infested 4” I run my k1500 which is a 1 1/4” sectional machine.

Sometimes if I find a clog in copper 3” I’ll use a 1/2” cable.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm not sure how you guys do things in Canada, but at least one of those sanitary tees on that contraption are facing the wrong direction. :biggrin:


Looks nice. I might have to put something like that together when I get around to buying a snake. Got a bigger job today so maybe sooner than I think.


----------



## Florida Plumber (Aug 27, 2017)

Tango said:


> Thanks! I've modified it since, taller reach and wheels, gotta have wheels. I've used it about 4-5 times since.


Ok cool man! Love building stuff like that. You need to post a video of that in action. Love to see how it works.


----------



## Florida Plumber (Aug 27, 2017)

OpenSights said:


> For 3” to 4” the smallest cable I’ll run is .55 magnum. 5/8 is a good cable. 3/4 is usually overkill, but sometimes necessary. For 6” And really bad root infested 4” I run my k1500 which is a 1 1/4” sectional machine.
> 
> Sometimes if I find a clog in copper 3” I’ll use a 1/2” cable.


Thanks for the input!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Florida Plumber said:


> Thanks for the input!


Anytime brother! When cabling copper feed by hand when you can. Spin only to get through a fitting or blockage. ALWAYS!!! Tell the customer that the condition of their plumbing is their responsibility, not yours. If your professional drain cleaning equipment pokes a hole in their line the cost of the repair is their responsibility.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Florida Plumber said:


> Ok cool man! Love building stuff like that. You need to post a video of that in action. Love to see how it works.


Check the picture in post #27, It shows everything you need to know.






> @Alan Looks nice. I might have to put something like that together when I get around to buying a snake. Got a bigger job today so maybe sooner than I think.


 The K-45 was my first sink machine, I can't count how many times I'ved used it this year but it paid off big time and was worth the 500$ I paid for it plus another +or- 500$ for extra drums, cables and bits. I didn't let my girlfriend talk me out of it because I was very low on cash. Sometimes you have to invest wisely, this was a wise decision. 


If you are on a tight budget this is a money maker for you next machine. I'm moving on to try my K-3800 for sinks and a bucket I can sit on. We'll see how that goes.

My stand saved my back tremendously and its way easy to push and retract the 50' cable.


----------



## Florida Plumber (Aug 27, 2017)

Tango said:


> Check the picture in post #27, It shows everything you need to know.
> 
> Ok thanks! So it looks like you have it on a stand and then some sort of guide for the cable to enter the pipe?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Florida Plumber said:


> Tango said:
> 
> 
> > Check the picture in post #27, It shows everything you need to know.
> ...


----------

